# has anyone ever ran into this before ??



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

textured some walls yesterday and apx. 2 hrs. after in the middle of the sheets from the floor to the ceiling (sheets were stood up) i started to get a small pock area and a larger wet spot around where the pock mark was, had my sales rep come out to the job sight today and look at what was going on but by now it was starting to look better but was still wet in those areas the next day, he called lafarge and they say its because of the moisture in the room " i say b.s." whats your thoughts ? here are some pics.


----------



## pipercub17 (Feb 26, 2010)

looks like a moisture prob to me! when i do this stuff i always have a fun running


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

what is behind the mud? was it new rock? or had it priviously been painted?


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Oil spots... I have seen where someone had spilled a bunch of potato chips one time on some sheetrock sat there overnight and after it was finished bleed through. Rare situation but there is a possibility that oil could have come from a different source.


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

Looks to me to be oil spots might want to check the compressor if it loosing oil 

Rebel


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

rebel20 said:


> Looks to me to be oil spots might want to check the compressor if it loosing oil
> 
> Rebel


 Now there is a possibility.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Ive seen that from the boom truck leaking! DSJOHN


----------



## git-r-dun (May 1, 2010)

looks like moisture to me. I see that lots in the winter, sometimes we get frost on some of the outside corners


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Jan 9, 2010)

I 2nd the moisture vote. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

It all most 2 weeks later, does it still look like the first day after the application?
If so its not moisture that's for sure people. 

Rebel might have a point...and that's what I was thinking from the beginning.


----------

